
Australian retailer Jaycar ripping off Arduino kit from local company - dsabanin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW8K9D9u5aI
======
yitchelle
Sad to see the last electroncis retailer treating the already decimated
Australian hobbyist market. Especially when he is already supplying Jaycar
with his kit.

------
shakna
Well this sucks. Jaycar is one of the last retail electronic hobbyists left.

~~~
altstar
Was thinking exactly the same thing.

------
RantyDave
Oh cry me a river. Someone else put an Arduino in a box? It turns out the
retailers held the power? Well, no kidding. I thought it was remarkably decent
of them to not make it yellow with blue writing.

~~~
dsabanin
Copying the manual word by word and stealing original diagrams is okay too?

